# Fish Oil



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I know many raw feeders supplement with fish oil. 

What brand do you use? 

Do you supplement with vitamin E as well? 

I am about to finish up a bottle of Platos salmon oil and want to move on to something else. I have used Grizzly brand in the past. Is there an advantage to using the human fish oil gel caps? I have heard of several cases of the pump oils going rancid, they should be kept in the fridge, etc.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I use an omega 3-6-9 capsule from walmart. No E yet but that is soon to come.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we feed fish to our dogs, sardines and smelts....

and we give them costco's alaska omega 3 salmon oil, extra virgin, mercury free....180 gelcaps for 17.95....

no soy, no additives, just pure salmon oil...it's funny...because in the morning, i get the supps out for honey and i and the dogs.....they get their beef liver if they eat their gelcaps.

i am blessed, for my dogs love frozen liver.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

magicre said:


> we feed fish to our dogs, sardines and smelts....
> 
> and we give them costco's alaska omega 3 salmon oil, extra virgin, mercury free....180 gelcaps for 17.95....
> 
> ...


I keep hearing good things about the costco brand you are talking about. I wonder if I can order it online? We don't have a costco here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think that amazon offers up some good choices and so does vitacost for online choices...

i don't see where costco online sells this particular brand but what you want to make sure of is 'mercury free' or 'mercury undetected'...you also don't want soy as one of the ingredients...

if you do a google on pure alaskan salmon oil, you should come up with carlson and nsi and natural factors,....

costco offers an interesting salmon oil....but it's enteric coated....the statement is that the enteric coating allows for the gelcap to bypass the stomach and dissolve in the intestinal tract....i don't know if that's a benefit or just hype...
Costco - TruNature® Pure Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil 240 Enteric Coated Softgels
Naturally high in EPA and DHA, the beneficial omega-3s
Made with fresh wild salmon from the deep, cold Alaskan waters, not farmed salmon
Made with sustainable salmon, not threatened or endangered salmon
Gently cold pressed and with added vitamin E to preserve the oil’s natural balance
Enteric coated enhances absorption and eliminates the unleasant fishy aftertaste

TruNature® Pure Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil is supplied from 100% pure, fresh wild salmon from the deep cold Alaskan waters, not farmed salmon. The harvest of the wild Alaskan salmon follows the strictly regulated fishery to ensure a sustainable fishery - it does not include threatened or endangered salmon. It has been gently cold pressed and is naturally balanced in Omega-3. 

Enteric coating supports proper absorption of the fish oils because it serves as a protective barrier over the softgel, that does not dissolve in the stomach. This protective coating allows the nutrients safe passage through the acidic environment of the stomach.The coating then breaks down and releases the Omega-3 fatty acids into the intestines. This is optimal as the intestines are the main 'nutrient-absorption zone' for the body, transporting the fatty acids from the digestive tract into the blood vessels for their various roles in the body. The enteric coating also helps to eliminate the unpleasant fishy aftertaste associated with fish oil supplements. 

Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil from TruNature® is rich in Omega-3 and greatly benefits the heart, circulatory system, and brain function.† It is 100% wild and has a naturally occurring ratio of EPA to DHA. These omega-3s can help improve brain function, heart and circulatory health, joint mobility and disease prevention.† Adequate dietary DHA may also improve depression, memory, attention and dyslexia.† 


†This statement has not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. 


Suggested Use:

2 softgels daily or as directed by a phyiscian.

Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 2 Softgels

Servings per Container: 120

2 Sofgels Contain - % Daily Value:

Calories 20, Calories from Fat 20, Total Fat 2g – 3%‡, Cholesterol 10 mg – 3%‡, Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil 2,000 mg - **, Total Omega-3 Fatty Acids 400 mg - **, Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) 180 mg - **, Docosahexaeonic Acid (DHA) 220 mg - **.

‡ Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 

** Daily Value not established.

Other Ingredients:

Softgel Capsule (Gelatin, Glycerin, Purified Water), Enteric Coating (Ethylcellulose, Medium Chain Triglycerides [Coconut], Oleic Acid, Sodium Alginate, Stearic Acid), Vitamin E.

Warning: 

If you are pregnant or nursing, consult your physician before taking this product. Keep out of reach of children.

Store at room temperature, tightly closed. Avoid excessive heat.

TRUNATURE is a registered trademark of TRUNATURE is a registered trademark of LHP, INC.

Distributed by: Costco Wholesale Corporation, P.O. Box 34535, Seattle, WA 98124-1535 INFOLINE 1-866-778-0170

=======================
Amazon.com: Carlson Laboratories - Norwegian Salmon Oil, 1000 mg, 360 softgels: Health & Personal Care
this is carlson's from amazon....if i couldn't get the one i get, i might go for this one, 
Important Information
Safety Information
This product is regularly tested (using AOAC international protocols) for potency and purity by an independent, FDA registered laboratory and found to be free of detecable levels of mercury, cadmium, lead PCB's and 28 other contaminants.

Ingredients
Calories: 18, Calories From Fat: 18, Total Fat: 2gm, Cholesterol: 20mg, VITAMIN E NATURAL: 20IU, Omega-3 Fatty Acids: 750mg, Epa: 360mg, Dha: 250mg

Directions
Take two or more soft gels daily, at mealtime.

Legal Disclaimer
The products and the claims made about specific products on or through this site have not been evaluated by the United States Food and Drug Administration and are not approved to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent disease. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Description
Package Quantity: 180
Product Description
Norwegian Salmon Oil by Carlson Laboratories - 180 softgels


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I know many raw feeders supplement with fish oil.
> 
> What brand do you use?
> 
> ...


Unless there is a specific reason for feeding fish oil, you are wasting your money. Certain skin conditions seem to respond to fish oils but not much better than other fats. 

Why do you think your dog needs any oil supplementation? Weight gain? Coat quality? Personally, pastured animal fat is what I would use and the easiest to get is leaf lard, which is the fat around the pig's kidney. Raw egg yolks are very good as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wrangler1 said:


> Unless there is a specific reason for feeding fish oil, you are wasting your money.


Breeds known for some heart issues can benefit from fish oil supplementation. 




I feed whole fish once, sometimes twice a week, but even so, I supplement my Boxer with fish oil, as Boxers are very prone to health issues. However, the average, healthy dog on a "balanced" raw diet probably does not require any additional supplementation. A good diet is doing far more for annie's heart than the fish oil, I'm certain.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> Unless there is a specific reason for feeding fish oil, you are wasting your money. Certain skin conditions seem to respond to fish oils but not much better than other fats.
> 
> Why do you think your dog needs any oil supplementation? Weight gain? Coat quality? Personally, pastured animal fat is what I would use and the easiest to get is leaf lard, which is the fat around the pig's kidney. Raw egg yolks are very good as well.



Alaska?s Salmon-Eating Wolves

i thought this was a worthy article and salmon is expensive. salmon oil is the next best thing, so my dogs and my husband and i get salmon oil.


----------



## lauren (Jul 10, 2010)

*Recipe for great skin and coat..EFA*

Desperate to find something to help my Labs scratching and and scaling skin, i got this recipe from the whole pet diet. 
I started my three Labs on this recipe 6 months ago. Big changes started within a month. It does take time to change damaged skin and hair. I double the recipe due to the fact I am feeding 3 large dogs and a yorkie/pom 
5 oz. olive oil
1 oz. cod liver oil
1 oz. wheat germ oil
1 oz. flaxseed oil
1 clove garlic, or 1 tsp. garlic powder
2 in. spring of rosemary, or 1/2 tsp dried rosemary

combine all the ingredients in a blender and pulse for 30 sec. Pour into a glass jar and seal tightly. store in fridge for freshness, it will keep fresh for 2 months. thoroughly mix it into your pet's food at every meal.
here is the serving size based on body weight chart.

2-11 lbs. 1/2 tsp
12-25 lbs. 1 tsp
26-50 lbs. 2 tsp
51-100 lbs. 1 tablespoon

most pets respond to the supplementation of EFAs with immediate improvement of the coat and skin, but others may go through a brief period where these initially seem worsen.  one of my black labs seemed to get worse before his skin got better. if your dog seems to be scratching and shedding more, this generally subsides in a few days. again, it does take time. stick to it and you will see a difference. Well, it sure changed my Labs!!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> Unless there is a specific reason for feeding fish oil, you are wasting your money. Certain skin conditions seem to respond to fish oils but not much better than other fats.
> 
> Why do you think your dog needs any oil supplementation? Weight gain? Coat quality? Personally, pastured animal fat is what I would use and the easiest to get is leaf lard, which is the fat around the pig's kidney. Raw egg yolks are very good as well.


I feed mostly feed lot meats from Walmart. It is my understanding that feed lot meats (not grass fed) are deficient in omega 3's. So many people who don't buy grass fed meats will supplement with a good quality salmon oil. I have no specific problems to address. 

He won't eat salmon, and canned fish is not eaten on a regular basis. I do whole raw eggs occasionally.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I feed mostly feed lot meats from Walmart. It is my understanding that feed lot meats (not grass fed) are deficient in omega 3's. So many people who don't buy grass fed meats will supplement with a good quality salmon oil. I have no specific problems to address.
> 
> He won't eat salmon, and canned fish is not eaten on a regular basis. I do whole raw eggs occasionally.


it is true that pastured animals are higher in O3's but the amount might not be significant, compared to say regular eggs vs high 03 eggs. I guess it depends on what's cheaper. 

You might want to try Nupro.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

wrangler1 said:


> it is true that pastured animals are higher in O3's but the amount might not be significant, compared to say regular eggs vs high 03 eggs. I guess it depends on what's cheaper.
> 
> You might want to try Nupro.


I actually do use Nupro a couple times a week. Are you saying that Nupro takes the place of an omega 3 supplement such as fish oil?


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> I actually do use Nupro a couple times a week. Are you saying that Nupro takes the place of an omega 3 supplement such as fish oil?



Yes, and you get a ton of other benefits with it as well, there is flax and borage in Nupro.

I know people say fish oil is better than plant 03's , but studies have shown they are both equal.

If you use Nupro don't waste your money on fish oil. K9 Show Stopper is good too but Nupro is a good value.


----------

